# Caterpillar celebrates 75 years on the stock exchange



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: Caterpillar Inc. 


Closing Bell Marks Caterpillar Inc.'s 75th Anniversary Listing on the New York Stock Exchange
Thursday December 2, 9:26 am ET 


NEW YORK, Dec. 2 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Caterpillar Inc. (NYSE: CAT - News) Chairman and CEO Jim Owens is ringing the closing bell on the New York Stock Exchange today to mark the company's 75th anniversary listing on the world's foremost securities marketplace. "Over the past 75 years, we've built a company that is as strong financially as the machines and engines we produce," Owens said. "We are well positioned to be celebrating another landmark like this 75 years from now."
In addition to ringing the closing bell, Caterpillar invited thousands of NYSE traders to enjoy a close up look at some of the diverse products that have spurred Caterpillar's growth. A display in front of the exchange featured a versatile 226 Skid-Steer Loader, an M318C Wheel Excavator, and a Quad 900 KW Generator similar to those that helped power the NYSE in the days following the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks and during the blackout in the summer of 2003. Cat Racing's popular #22 NASCAR Nextel Cup show car was also on display.

A New York Stock Exchange listing is a globally recognized signal of strength and leadership. It is the largest equities marketplace in the world and home to more than 2,800 companies valued at nearly $18 trillion in global market capitalization. The NYSE list includes a cross-section of large, midsize and small capitalization companies who've met the NYSE's stringent requirements including income, market capitalization, cash flow and ethical practices.

For more than 75 years, Caterpillar Inc. has been building the world's infrastructure and, in partnership with its worldwide dealer network, is driving positive and sustainable change on every continent. With 2003 sales and revenues of $22.76 billion, Caterpillar is a technology leader and the world's leading manufacturer of construction and mining equipment, diesel and natural gas engines and industrial gas turbines. More information is available at http://www.cat.com . 

Caterpillar Inc. - 75 Years on the New York Stock Exchange

-- The company was listed on December 2, 1929 under the name Caterpillar
Tractor Company. That name was used from 1925 until 1986 when it was
changed to Caterpillar Inc.
-- On the listing day in 1929; 1,882,240 shares were outstanding;
400 shares were traded; the closing price was $56.25; the Dow Jones
Industrial Average was 241.70.
-- If an investor bought just one share of Caterpillar Tractor Company
at $56.25 in 1929, that investment would be worth $14,173.20* today
accounting for the 9 stock splits over the past 75 years. (*As
calculated at close Nov. 26, 2004)
-- Caterpillar has sustained an annual compounded growth rate of 7.65%
each year since 1929.
-- Caterpillar was admitted to the Dow 30 Stocks on May 6, 1991
replacing Navistar International Corporation.
-- For the year 1929 the NYSE Average Daily Volume was 4,276,808 shares;
the NYSE Domestic Market Capitalization was 64.5 billion dollars.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: Caterpillar Inc.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

After reading this press release, I realized that Caterpillar was listed on the stock exchange just a few weeks AFTER the stock crash of 1929. Nice to see a company survive and remain competitive in the world market for so many years.


----------

